# Dates for your diary



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Motorclassico classic car & motorcycle show in Lisbon 10-12 April 2016

and 

Automobilia classic car & motorcycle show & (I think) autojumble in Aveiro 20 - 22 May 2016


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh, I forgot to add that last year, the Lisbon show also hosted the motorcycle show & food show at the same venue/weekend (and I'd expect it to be the same this year) so it's possible to do all 3 in the same day...... but it does make for a long day.


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks for that.

See you in Lisbon?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I've been to the last 3 Lisbon shows & the last one was very similar to the one before but it's nice to be able to do the bike show as well......... So I'll probably go.

I've been to the Aveiro show & that looks very tempting especially as it has an autojumble so I'll definitely go to that.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

The ACP Classicos Porto to Lisbon (classic) rally is being held 29 & 30 April & for those in the Pedrogao Grande area, they stop for lunch at the Largo Verde restaurant on the 30th. 

1st car is scheduled to arrive at 1330 hours with 1 car arriving per minute & a total of 60-70 cars expected.

After lunch, they go onto Figueiro Dos Vinhos. 

If you see an ugly grey bearded bloke in big red classic Jeep, that'll be me.


----------

